# "Local needs" query.



## albertpacino (24 Oct 2012)

My dad owns a site that's approx 15km from where we live in Louth.

In the future I'd love to build on it. This may take as long as 5 years to even get started. 

My question is in relation to local needs.

Neither of us live or work in that locality, is there anything we can do to get around this? I.e. move a caravan onto the site or something similar?

Are there any good online resources on this or has anyone experience in this area who could offer some advice.


----------



## ottobock (25 Oct 2012)

Ask a local county councellor. They are usually on the ball on these subjects.


----------



## Guns N Roses (25 Oct 2012)

albertpacino said:


> Neither of us live or work in that locality, is there anything we can do to get around this? I.e. move a caravan onto the site or something similar?


 
I'm afraid there isn't any way around this. Moving a caravan onto the site will definately not work.

Can I ask what your reasons are for wanting to build in that location?


----------



## albertpacino (25 Oct 2012)

It's scenic, beautiful, near a pub / shop / school (in no particular order).

It meets all my other needs i.e. proximity to work.

Also - it's in our possession right now and hence cheaper than buying a different site.

This is Ireland... there's ways around everything didn't you know?


----------



## Guns N Roses (25 Oct 2012)

albertpacino said:


> This is Ireland... there's ways around everything didn't you know?


 
That's the kind of attitude that got us in the current economic mess. 

We like to have rules in this country as long as they don't affect us personally. We need to get away from that "wink" & a "nod" way of doing things.

In relation to your choice of site, you should factor in long term needs such as secondary schools, proximity of alternative job opportunities in the event you lost your job etc.

I've seen so many friends leave larger urban centres for the apparent cheaper option of building on a site in an scenic area only to see them disappointed or disillusioned in a matter of years. Those that could sold up but the rest are stuck in these rural locations for the forseeable future.


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Oct 2012)

albertpacino said:


> *Neither of us live or work in that locality*, is there anything we can do to get around this? I.e. move a caravan onto the site or something similar?


 


albertpacino said:


> It meets all my other needs i.e. *proximity to work*.
> 
> This is Ireland... there's ways around everything didn't you know?


 
Does not compute.


----------



## albertpacino (25 Oct 2012)

> That's the kind of attitude that got us in the current economic mess.
> 
> We like to have rules in this country as long as they don't affect us personally. We need to get away from that "wink" & a "nod" way of doing things.



I agree. But really, is it ever going to change? Nope this is never going to change, ever. So perhaps I should be the one person who abides by the rules. Or not...

Thanks for your help.



> Does not compute.



To explain, by locality I'm referring to the immediate locality. Im self employed it would just mean a 15 minute instead of a 5 minute commute. My dad works all over the country, but I assume the council go on the companies head office or something, which isnt near the site either. So proximity to work is a different thing than the 4k ridiculous local needs boundary.


----------



## SarahMc (25 Oct 2012)

Well in 5 years Councillors will have nothing to do wit the planning process, so your nod wink strategy won't work in any case. You could apply now, and lobby local Councillors or move nearer the site to make your case stronger.


----------



## NickyK (25 Oct 2012)

1. Get all your post sent to your parents and use it as your "home" until you're ready to build.
2. Buy a small house now and bide your time until you need to build.


----------



## hagimalone (25 Oct 2012)

albertpacino
do you know what, you are dead right, there are ways around everything in this country 
listed below are a few tips for getting permission:
1) rent a house in the area prior to lodging the application, so this means then that you already live in the area, thus meaning that you meet local need.
2) if you have kids, send them to the local school, send in letter from the school with your application stating this
3)  join some of the local clubs, ie soccer, GAA , etc, send in letter from the clubs with your application stating this.

by the way,  you said that you would be close to school pub etc., would your site happen to be inside the reduced speed limit?


----------



## Guns N Roses (25 Oct 2012)

SarahMc said:


> Well in 5 years Councillors will have nothing to do wit the planning process, so your nod wink strategy won't work in any case. You could apply now, and lobby local Councillors or move nearer the site to make your case stronger.



Councillors *never* had anything got to do with the Planning Process. They are allowed to make a submission on an applicants behalf but the decision on whether to grant Planning rests with the Planners.


----------



## Guns N Roses (26 Oct 2012)

hagimalone said:


> albertpacino
> do you know what, you are dead right, there are ways around everything in this country
> listed below are a few tips for getting permission:
> 1) rent a house in the area prior to lodging the application, so this means then that you already live in the area, thus meaning that you meet local need.
> ...



I knew of a couple who tried all of the above and more. After 5 years of trying and numerous planning application refusals they finally gave up and moved back.

Planners are well used to all the "tricks".


----------



## lowCO2design (28 Oct 2012)

NickyK said:


> 1. Get all your post sent to your parents and use it as your "home" until you're ready to build..


good idea
.





> 2. Buy a small house now and bide your time until you need to build.


bad idea - as the council is as interested in house need as your connection to the community


----------



## SarahMc (29 Oct 2012)

Guns N Roses said:


> Councillors *never* had anything got to do with the Planning Process. They are allowed to make a submission on an applicants behalf but the decision on whether to grant Planning rests with the Planners.



Section 140? Councilors have been interfering and meddling in the zoning and planning process for far too long.


----------



## daithi28 (1 Nov 2012)

It's amazing to me that Planners have received a bad rap from the public about corruption etc when in 99.9% of cases it is utter rubbish and in the 0.1% of the time it's some anecdote about some planner 20 years ago who did blah blah blah....


....and yet the purpose of this thread so far has been (a) to find ways to deliberately falsify documentation on a planning application in order to dupe the planner into granting you permission or (b) to find ways to use Councillors or Section 140 of the Local Goverment Act to force the Planning Authority to grant permission for something which may be bad planning or a contravention of the Development Plan.

If you are seeking permission to build a house in Co. Louth why not read the planning requriements in their Development Plan? It's even available online. Failing that, you could organise a pre-planning meeting with the Planning Officer for the area.


----------



## mobileme (5 Nov 2012)

In Louth, the local needs requirement is for the site to be within 4km of where your parents live, and you should have lived there with them for at least 10 years when growing up. You'll have to produce letters from local schools/parish priest etc to prove you are 'local'. Also, if you own a property elsewhere, they assess that you don't have a housing 'need'. The planners in Louth are ultra strict in my opinion. Best place to start for advice on how to manage the process is by contacting a planning consultant/building surveyor used to dealing with Louth county council.


----------

